
Android sites - stop product news, reviews, leaks of Samsung devices - gaiusparx
http://forum.androidcentral.com/general-chat/54680-request-androidcentral-all-android-sites.html
======
cd34
Odd request when they advertise 4 Samsung devices and show 2 Samsung reviews
on the page.

Do as I say, not as I do?

